# Needing Help around the Yard



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

Looking to hire someone to do some odd and ends jobs around the yard, rake, pressure wash, lay mulch, weed, ect. Would like work to be done on a Saturday and would take a couple of weeks. Perfect for a High School kid looking for some extra spending $. Will pay 10$ an hour, If interested please give me a call 850-512-7543.
Thanks
Shawn


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

Wow no teenagers looking to make a 80-100$ per day for the next couple of weekends.


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

10$ bucks and hour, I am amazed no one wants to earn extra money.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Where are you located?


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

I guess all the teenagers around D here are Bama fans. RTR.


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

Pensacola Uwf area


----------



## wareagle50 (Aug 2, 2008)

2RC's II said:


> I guess all the teenagers around D here are Bama fans. RTR.


I'll pay them $5 an hour. War Eagle. :whistling:


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f57/gulf-coast-lawn-care-657266/

Jim


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

I'm interested, Will there be a Company Car and expense account...???


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Where's my stir the pot thingy.


----------



## Snagged Line (Sep 30, 2007)

lastcast said:


> Where's my stir the pot thingy.




Here ya go Skip,,,


----------



## lastcast (Oct 12, 2007)

Hah!


----------



## PompNewbie (Oct 1, 2007)

My son would probably be interested 

Sent from my LGMS323 using Tapatalk


----------

